# Smith machine. Good or bad?



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I hear a lot of people fully slating this machine but most if not all machines are fixed in their movement just like the smith.

Why does it have such a bad rep?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

nothing wrong with smith machine


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I just started using it for shoulder press and really like it, get a better stretch and can use more weight  less hassle too


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Big guys in my gym seem to use it without complaining. I've only ever seen people moaning about it on forums.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

it has its place just not in my routine ....


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

i think free weights are by far the best due to the free unrestricted movements.

some cable machines are good well the ones that don't restrict movement.

smith and other machines where the movement is completely isolated and can only follow the set track are not that good.

just my idea tho


----------



## Newbie8784 (Jun 14, 2011)

Personally I think they're quite handy - obviously they're not as good as proper bench press because the rails stabilise it for you, but for those times when you haven't got a spotter and want to go to failure they're bloody useful. I think the slating is more at people who overly rely on smith machines, and assume it's identical to benching...


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I use the smith every so often for shoulder-press or incline press and even sometimes bent over rows but i only do it for change. I've read a study in MD mag, between barbell and smith flat bench press and it said that the smith is more likely to cause injury due to its fixed track and the un-natural position it can put your joints in, also the only difference in muscle activation was that the barbell activated more of the side delts but there was no difference at all in chest activation.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Paul_k2:2360956 said:


> I've read a study in MD mag, between barbell and smith flat bench press and it said that the smith is more likely to cause injury due to its fixed track and the un-natural position it can put your joints in


This isn't directed at you bro.

If people have been injured while using a smith wouldn't that be down to the poor form and positioning of the user and not the fault of the smith itself.

Any machine has a fixed path does that mean that we are all askin for an injury if we use them.

I hardly use the smith myself but would class it as a safer(not better)bit of kit then a free bar


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

smiths have a bad reputation because they can force your joints to be stressed at unatural angles causing injury.

this only tends to happen as wights go up to higher levels onver many years.

i use the smiths but i'd never go for a very heavy shoulder press on one due to their reputation.

i often bench on one though and can go heavy without issues.

i used to like squatting on them too as i never felt the movement anything but natural.....

people talk a load of old fanny about training i guess


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

wholemeal breda said:


> This isn't directed at you bro.
> 
> If people have been injured while using a smith wouldn't that be down to the poor form and positioning of the user and not the fault of the smith itself.
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you mean, a smith would be safer in terms of dropping the bar on yourself or not having a spot but i think the study meant in terms of joint allignment eg, a regular seated heavy barbell shoulder press you would keep your elbows directly under the bar to support the weight and keep it balanced otherwise you'd drop it, that would be the natural position, where on a smith you can push heavy weight and have your elbows out of allignment with the fixed track and cause unnecessary strain to the joints causing injury. But as you've already said with good form this wouldn't be a problem


----------

